# التطور الطبيعى للحاجه الساقعه سورى للرجال ههههههههههه



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أكتوبر 2008)

التطـــــــــور الطبيــــــــــــعى للرجل​ 
(مع الإعتذار لكل الرجال)​ 


بحبك 
بعد 6 اسابيع : بحبك بحبك بحبك ... بحبك
بعد 6 شهور : اكيد بحبك
بعد 6 سنين : ياساااااااتر ! يعنى لو مش بحبك كنت هاتجوزك ليه ؟؟؟​ 





بعد الشغل
بعد 6 اسابيع : حبيبتي انا جيت من الشغل 
بعد 6 شهور : انا رجعت
بعد 6 سنين : فين الاكل ؟؟ ​ 




جرس التليفون
بعد 6 اسابيع : حبيبتي فى حد عايزك على التليفون 
بعد 6 شهور : التليفون دة ليكى 
بعد 6 سنين : ماتردى ! انا عندى صداع


 
وقت الغدا
بعد 6 اسابيع : ماكنتش اعرف ان نفسك حلو اوى كدة
بعد 6 شهور : عاملة ايه النهاردة
بعد 6 سنين : بامية تانى​ 




لما تشترى فستان جديد 
بعد 6 اسابيع : مبروك ياحبيبتي , هياكل منك حتة
بعد 6 شهور : انتى جبتى فستان جديد تانى ؟
بعد 6 سنين : همم بكام ؟​ 




لما يتفرجوا على فيلم 
بعد 6 اسابيع : تحبي نشوف فيلم ايه ؟
بعد 6 شهور : ماتقلبيش المحطة انا عايز الفيلم دة 
بعد 6 سنين : انا رايح السينما , نامى انتى بقى




لما تعزم اصحابها
بعد 6 اسابيع : وماله اهلا بيهم فى اى وقت
بعد 6 شهور : انتى كل اسبوعين هاتعزميلنا حد ؟
بعد 6 سنين : يوووووه دة مابقاش بيت ​ 




لما يروحو السوبر ماركت 
بعد 6 اسابيع : تحبي تروحى انهى سوبر ماركت يا حياتى 
بعد 6 شهور : وماله عم انور البقال ؟
بعد 6 سنين : انتى بتودى الاكل فين !؟؟




لما ييجى عيد ميلادها
بعد 6 اسابيع : معلش كان نفسي اجيبهولك الماظ
بعد 6 شهور : خدى 50 جنيه وهاتى اللى انتى عايزاه
بعد 6 سنين : مش عيد ميلادك كان السنة اللى فاتت هوكل سنة ولا ايه !؟ 




فى العيد
بعد 6 اسابيع : حبيبتي الكحك والبسكوت برة على السفرة
بعد 6 شهور : مش واجب بقي مامتك تجيب لنا الكحك
بعد 6 سنين : مش لازم كحك السنة دى .. انتى تخنتى اوى




وهى رايحة للدكتور 
بعد 6 اسابيع : حبيبتي قولىبى قبلها عشان اعمل حسابي فى الشغل 
بعد 6 شهور : خدى مامتك ولا حد من صحابك
بعد 6 سنين : دكتور دكتوووووووور .. مانتى زى البمب اهو




المولود
المولود الاول : زى القمر .. شبهك
المولود التانى : شبه اخوه
المولود التالت : ياريت تخللى بالك المرة الجايه​


----------



## الانبا ونس (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*تحفة يا بت

بيزهقوا بقى يعملوا اية

ههههههههههههههههههههه​​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أكتوبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *تحفة يا بت
> 
> بيزهقوا بقى يعملوا اية
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههه​​*



يعنى هما يزهقوا ويطلعوه علينا يعنى يا ونس يرضيكى كده
تسلمى يا حبيبتى على مرورك الجميل​


----------



## جيلان (23 أكتوبر 2008)

> بعد 6 سنين : مش عيد ميلادك كان السنة اللى فاتت هوكل سنة ولا ايه !؟



*يساتر*


----------



## kalimooo (23 أكتوبر 2008)

اختي كوكى
اعطيك كل الحق في ذلك انما 
اسمحي لي ان انتزع منك على الاقل 5% كويسين
وبيفضلوا يعاملوا زوجاتهم بعد سنين وكأنه الاسبوع الاول
هذا لا يعني بانني ادافع عن نفسي
ممكن اكون من ال 95 اي القسم الى بتتكلمي عنه البايظ
شكرا" لك مواضيعك قليلة انما جميلة وهذا هو  المهم
النوعية وليس الكمية احييك
مشكورة كتيررررررررررر
سلام الرب يسوع معك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *يساتر*



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
معلش يا جيلى يا حبيبتى ربنا يديكى واحد يحتفل بيكى طول السنه هههههههههه​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أكتوبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> اختي كوكى
> اعطيك كل الحق في ذلك انما
> اسمحي لي ان انتزع منك على الاقل 5% كويسين
> وبيفضلوا يعاملوا زوجاتهم بعد سنين وكأنه الاسبوع الاول
> ...



لا انشاء الله تكون من الجزء الحلو انا عارفه ان فى لسه رجال كويسين زى ما فى الكويس فى الوحش وميرسى اوى لردك بجد وتشجيعك الجميل​


----------



## Rosetta (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*ههههههههههه
مرسي يا كوكي موضوع رائع ..
و ربنا يستر و ما يبعتلنا واحد متل هيك !!!*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أكتوبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *ههههههههههه
> مرسي يا كوكي موضوع رائع ..
> و ربنا يستر و ما يبعتلنا واحد متل هيك !!!*



*ماتقلقيش حبيبتى ربنا يديكى الانسان الكويس 
ميرسى لمرورك الجميل يا عسل*​


----------



## nonaa (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*موضوعك جميل يا سويتى
ضحكت ضحك
بينك وبينك بس اوعى كليم يسمعنااااا
هو واحد فى الميه اللى مش بيعملوا كدة
لانه زى ما قلتى دا تطور طبيعى ................بس مش للحاجه الساقعه​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أكتوبر 2008)

nonaa قال:


> *موضوعك جميل يا سويتى
> ضحكت ضحك
> بينك وبينك بس اوعى كليم يسمعنااااا
> هو واحد فى الميه اللى مش بيعملوا كدة
> لانه زى ما قلتى دا تطور طبيعى ................بس مش للحاجه الساقعه​*



*ميرسى يا نونا يارب تضحكى على طول
بلاش نظلمهم يا نونا بجد لسه فى رجال كويسين اوى
بس فى رجال هو ده طبعهم
ربنا يهدى*​


----------



## kalimooo (23 أكتوبر 2008)

اية الدوشة دية صوتكم واصل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ههههههههههههه
مشكورين كوكى ونونا
سلام المسيح​


----------



## just member (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههه*
*جميلة *​


----------



## وليم تل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اعتقد ان الاعتذار واجب لبنات جنسك
اى بنات طنطو حواء وليس للرجال
سويتلى
لخيبتهم الثقيلة فى المحافظة على حب الازواج ليهم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والمفروض تديهم نصائح كيف يحتفظون برونقهم
مثلما كانوا قبل الزواج 
ودمتى بود​


----------



## Ferrari (23 أكتوبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ميرسي ليكى يا سويتى وتسلم ايديك على الموضوع الجميل 

ومن العدل بقى يكون فى موضوع العكس عشان نشوف الست بتعامل جوزها اذاى

ههههههههههههههه عشان ناخد خلفية على اللى ها يحصل معانا منكم ههههههه

الرب يباركِك ويبارك خدمتِك

​


----------



## جيلان (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*ايييييييييه الرجالة صوتها عيِلى *

*لو مسكتوش فى اجراءات تانية سوف تُتخذ*

*انا بقول اهه:nunu0000:*​


----------



## وليم تل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ايييييييييه الرجالة صوتها عيِلى *
> 
> *لو مسكتوش فى اجراءات تانية سوف تُتخذ*
> 
> *انا بقول اهه:nunu0000:*​



يا هلا جيلان عندنا
واية يا ماما اللى مسكاة شومة
ما انتم كدة تتهوروا وبعدين تعيطوا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه






[/url][/IMG]

وادى عينة من بنات طنطوا حوا
بعد الراجل ما ادبس فيها شوفوا عملت اية
وحقا صدق المثل الذى قال اذبح لها القطة
فى ليلة عرسها 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## mero_engel (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*هما دول الرجاله يا بنتي *
*في الاول ملايكه وزوق*
*وبعدين بيبانو علي حقيقتهم *
*لانه كل شي انكشف وبان ههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي يا كوكي *
*موضوه لذيذ*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أكتوبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> اية الدوشة دية صوتكم واصل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ههههههههههههه
> مشكورين كوكى ونونا
> سلام المسيح​



البيت بيتنا لازم صوتنا يوصل كليمو​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أكتوبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اعتقد ان الاعتذار واجب لبنات جنسك
> اى بنات طنطو حواء وليس للرجال
> سويتلى
> ...



حلو اوى وليه الرجال مش عارفين يحافظوا على الحب زى ما كان فى الاول وتدى النصيحه ليكوا من الاول
لا البنات زى القمر محافظين على كل حاجه حتى رونقهم
لا الموضوع ده للرجااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال عشان بيتغيروا بعد كام سنه جواز
نورت الموضوع وليم تل​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أكتوبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> يا هلا جيلان عندنا
> واية يا ماما اللى مسكاة شومة
> ما انتم كدة تتهوروا وبعدين تعيطوا
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



مش ملاحظ فى الصورة ان العروسه بتضحك يعنى كل ده هزار مش اكتر
وبتقول ادبس ليه ماكان متجوزهاش ولا يدبس ولا حاجه ده حتى البت قمر
خلى بالك على نفسك اليومين دول:t30:​


----------



## mero_engel (23 أكتوبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> يا هلا جيلان عندنا
> 
> واية يا ماما اللى مسكاة شومة
> ما انتم كدة تتهوروا وبعدين تعيطوا
> ...


* هههههههههههههه*
*تحفه يا وليم *
*وبعدين ملناش دعوه ببنات بره *
*اصلي دول حوا بتاعتهم مختلفه عننا*
*خلينا ببنات جوا *
*البنات المصريين الشرقيين*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أكتوبر 2008)

ferrari قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ميرسي ليكى يا سويتى وتسلم ايديك على الموضوع الجميل
> 
> ...



احنا ملايكه ولا هيحصل مننا اى حاجه وحشه نهائى
النص الحلو طول عمره ملاك
ميرسى ليك على مشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *هما دول الرجاله يا بنتي *
> *في الاول ملايكه وزوق*
> *وبعدين بيبانو علي حقيقتهم *
> *لانه كل شي انكشف وبان ههههههههههههههه*
> ...



عندك حق ياريت يعرفوا حقيقتهم ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا ميرو لمشاركتك الجميله​


----------



## SALVATION (23 أكتوبر 2008)

_بيكون فيه تقصييييييييييييييير من البنت 
حتى لو هو اتوقف عن الكلام هيه مش بتتوقف عن كلمها اللى يخليه ميسكتش ويقول على الاقل فى نفسه انا مقصر معها
وعلى رأى المثل
ابنك على ما تربيه وجوزك على متعوديه
هههههههه
موضوع جميل كوكى 
تسلم ايدك​_


----------



## وليم تل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> حلو اوى وليه الرجال مش عارفين يحافظوا على الحب زى ما كان فى الاول وتدى النصيحه ليكوا من الاول
> لا البنات زى القمر محافظين على كل حاجه حتى رونقهم
> لا الموضوع ده للرجااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال عشان بيتغيروا بعد كام سنه جواز
> نورت الموضوع وليم تل​



حقا سويتلى 
هناك رجال يتغيرون بعد مرور وقت من الزواج
وهنا اليس الاجدر بنا ان نسئل ما هو السبب
وفى هذة الحالة ان عرف بطل العجب
واذا حاولنا ان نبحث عن الاسباب فسنجد غالبيتها من المرأة
فهى قبل الزواج دائمة الاهتمام برونقها وانسيابية جسمها
ولكن بعدة بقليل نجد اهتمامها قل بذلك مع زخمة الحياة خاصة لو وجد اطفال 
يرجع الزوج يجد رائحة البصل والثوم بدلا من البرفان الجميل 
مع امطار غزيرة مصحوبة ببرق ورعد من طلبات واسئلة بلا اى سبب
دون ان تكترث لرجوعة واحتياجة للراحة وترك ذلك لم بعد والمناقشة بهدوء
ونجدها دائما مشدودة الفكر والاعصاب مما يصيبها بالكابة والترهلات
وحتى نكون منصفين فهناك ايضا الرجال ذو العين الزائغة 
اللى مش بيعجبهم العجب ولا حتى الصيام فى رجب
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمتى بود​


----------



## sony_33 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*جميل قوى الموضوع دة بس فى غلطة لية مطولة المدة كدة*
*بعد 6 سنين : مش لازم كحك السنة دى .. انتى تخنتى اوى
بعد 6 سنين : ياساااااااتر ! يعنى لو مش بحبك كنت هاتجوزك ليه ؟؟؟
بعد 6 سنين : انا رايح السينما , نامى انتى بقى*

*هههههههههههههههههههه
 يعنى يا بنتى دة من اول يوم  الراجل لازم يقول كدة
 وهو دة التطور لازم يدبحلها القطة*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (23 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع رائع يا كوكى بس لو عاوز تعرفى تعليقاتى عليه 
اطلبى نقله للمنتدى الترفيهى 
و انا هاوريكم الرجاله قد ايه طيبين 
و هاعرفكم التطور الطبيعى على اصوله 
و بالنسبه للحزب المندس داخل المنتدى 
بقياده العفريته و ميرو و جيلان و سيادتك و باقى الاخوات 
اللى مش هيكفى المكان انى اكتب اساميهم هنا 
( اصلكم عصابه كبيره فى المنتدى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههه) 
لو الموضوع اتنقل للمنتدى الترفيهى
اوعدكم اننا هنخليكم ترجعوا لجحوركم منسحبيبن
فى خلال اربعه و عشرين مشاركه قصدى ساعه 
و لو ما اتنقلش يبقى انتوا كده اعلنتوا انكم مش قد المواجهه ​ 
و اللى هيقول للمدام على المشاركه دى
هاجيب خبره فى منتدى الاخبار العامه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## جيلان (23 أكتوبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> يا هلا جيلان عندنا
> واية يا ماما اللى مسكاة شومة
> ما انتم كدة تتهوروا وبعدين تعيطوا
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



*هههههههههههههه
والنبى قص للواد شعره بعد كدى نتكلم بقى 
ده ميفرقش عنها غير فى البدلة :t30:*
*وبعدين احنا بنعرف ندبح القطط والكلاب كمان بقى والدليل انت جبته اهه*​


----------



## جيلان (23 أكتوبر 2008)

يوحنا/نصر قال:


> موضوع رائع يا كوكى بس لو عاوز تعرفى تعليقاتى عليه
> اطلبى نقله للمنتدى الترفيهى
> و انا هاوريكم الرجاله قد ايه طيبين
> و هاعرفكم التطور الطبيعى على اصوله
> ...



*حاضر يا فندم انت تؤمر اللينك هيوصل لبروفايل فادية حالا
وبعدين احنا بالصلاة على النبى كدى مش بيهمنا المكان 
وبنصد فى اى حتة بردوا وميفرقع معانا الكلام ده خالص *​


----------



## mero_engel (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*تعالي يا فاديه *
*شوفي يوحنا بيقول ايه من وراكي *
*وعلي فكره هما متغاظ من بنات حوا مش عارفه ليه*
*المفروض بعد ما بقي معاه القمر فتوش *
*يبقي العداوه دي تروح*​


----------



## جيلان (23 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *تعالي يا فاديه *
> *شوفي يوحنا بيقول ايه من وراكي *
> *وعلي فكره هما متغاظ من بنات حوا مش عارفه ليه*
> *المفروض بعد ما بقي معاه القمر فتوش *
> *يبقي العداوه دي تروح*​


*
انا عارفة ياختى متجوز قمر وبيقول كدى
ميملاش عينهم غير ........
لا بجد يا يوحنا عيب اوى كدا
دى فادية اخت عزيزة علينا كلنا بردوا ومحبش الكلام ده يتقال عليها




دلؤتى تيجى تكبسنا كلنا 30:
بس لو عملتى كدى هياخد علينا بقى وتبقى هيصة ولا ايه يابت يا ميرو*​


----------



## وليم تل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> * هههههههههههههه*
> *تحفه يا وليم *
> *وبعدين ملناش دعوه ببنات بره *
> *اصلي دول حوا بتاعتهم مختلفه عننا*
> ...



المهم ميرو انجل
انا تحفة من اى نوع بتوع برة ولا بتوع جوة
وهل عندك متحف الاقى فية نفسى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودة قصر ذيل يا ماما بنات برة وبنات جوة
وبطلوا اكل المحشى اللى مخليكم قلا بيظ
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه






[/url][/IMG]​


----------



## sony_33 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*حضرتك نسيتى حاجة كدة بتحصل للرجل بعد  اسبوع وليس 6 اسابيع




هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## وليم تل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> والنبى قص للواد شعره بعد كدى نتكلم بقى
> ده ميفرقش عنها غير فى البدلة :t30:*
> *وبعدين احنا بنعرف ندبح القطط والكلاب كمان بقى والدليل انت جبته اهه*​









[/url][/IMG]

مالة الواد اكمنة زى القمر 
ولا زى ما بتقولوا ماقوش فى الورد عيب قالوا احمر الخدين
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وفين الدليل الراجل سايبها عشان الناس عندة ذوق
وفى البت ها تشوف القطة وهى بتدبح
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فادية (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*بسم  الصليب *
*خير الهم  اجعله  خير *
*هو فيه مشاركات هنا والا انا بيتهيئلي* :t9:​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (23 أكتوبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا جماعه انتوا ما بتصدقوا 
بصراحه اخوات بمعنى الكلمه ما بتصدقوا تلاقوا فرصه و تخدموا 
بصراحه تتحطوا على الجرح ولا صبغه اليود فى اقوى تركيزاتها 
ماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشى يا جى جى يا حقنه
 و انتى يا ميرو يا ملاك يا مفترس انتى 
استحملوا اللى هيجرالكم فى الايام اللى جايه 
مش منى انا من فاديه يا فالحين 
علشان انا بلغتها قبلكم يا حقن
:99:
ههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## mero_engel (23 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *انا عارفة ياختى متجوز قمر وبيقول كدى*
> *ميملاش عينهم غير ........*
> *لا بجد يا يوحنا عيب اوى كدا*
> *دى فادية اخت عزيزة علينا كلنا بردوا ومحبش الكلام ده يتقال عليها*​
> ...


* تفتكر كده يا جيجي ياختي :t9:*

*حق لو حصل كده *
*يبقي يا شامته الاعداء فينا*​


----------



## sony_33 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*اكيد انتى قصدك فى الموضوع دة هذا الرجل




  واكيد الكلام موجة للست دى




هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## mero_engel (23 أكتوبر 2008)

:hlp:





وليم تل قال:


> المهم ميرو انجل
> 
> انا تحفة من اى نوع بتوع برة ولا بتوع جوة
> وهل عندك متحف الاقى فية نفسى
> ...


 
*انت مفيش متحف يجي مقامك يا وليم*
*ههههههههههههه*
*انت اكبر من كل الحاجات الهايفه دي *
*وبعدين قصر ايه وطول ايه الللي بتتكلم عنهم *
*ولو احنا بنتكلم *
*شوفوا نفسكم انتوا بتبقوا ايه:hlp:*​


----------



## جيلان (23 أكتوبر 2008)

*ايون هو الكلام على الى جابهم سونى دول
قمر قمر يعنى
يلا انتوا ادرى بشكلكوا بقى احنا مالنا​*


----------



## جيلان (23 أكتوبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> [/url][/img]
> 
> مالة الواد اكمنة زى القمر
> ولا زى ما بتقولوا ماقوش فى الورد عيب قالوا احمر الخدين
> ...



*ايون كدى يا مستر وليم
وهو المطلوب اثباته
منتوا مفتريين اهه واحنا عارفين كدى
امل بتعملوا غلبانين ليه بقى
ما كان من الاول لازم نلف على بعض يعنى ما تعترفوا من الاول*​


----------



## جيلان (23 أكتوبر 2008)

يوحنا/نصر قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا جماعه انتوا ما بتصدقوا
> ...



*واحنا يهمنا ايه غير كدى
انكوا خايفين واى حاجة تجروا تقولوها
يلا بقى انا مالى انا كان قصدى خير يعنى ورحت اقلها عشن اريحك بدل ما تتعب نفسك حضرتك يعنى*​


----------



## mero_engel (23 أكتوبر 2008)

يوحنا/نصر قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


* ههههههههههههههه*
*يالهوي احنا كل دا :w00t:*
*طبعا اخوات يا يوحنا انت بتتكلم ازاي :dntknw:*
*ربنا يخلينا ليك :hlp:طبعا*
*وبعدين احنا حقن :scenic:*
*دا احنا حتي :174xe:*​


----------



## وليم تل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> :hlp:
> 
> *انت مفيش متحف يجي مقامك يا وليم*
> *ههههههههههههه*
> ...



حقا قولك ميرو انجل
ما فيش متحف نلاقية لانكم احتلتوهم كلهم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اما الرجل كل ما يتقدم بة العمر بيزدهر اكثر
ومن الاخر اسمة راجل مش محتاج زينة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## وليم تل (23 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ايون كدى يا مستر وليم
> وهو المطلوب اثباته
> منتوا مفتريين اهه واحنا عارفين كدى
> امل بتعملوا غلبانين ليه بقى
> ما كان من الاول لازم نلف على بعض يعنى ما تعترفوا من الاول*​



ولا ايون ولا اليكترون
جيلان
كلنا فى مدار واحد
بس حاسبى من الجاذبية الارضية
مع التقل من اكل المحشى والذى منة
توقعوا وما تلاقوش حد يسمى عليكم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## sony_33 (23 أكتوبر 2008)

* انا عارف انتم تتمنو تعملو فينا كدة




  وبالذات جيلان المفترية
هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (23 أكتوبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> ولا ايون ولا اليكترون
> جيلان
> كلنا فى مدار واحد
> بس حاسبى من الجاذبية الارضية
> ...



*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
متتصورش اعدت اضحك قد ايه على الكترون دى هههههههههههههههههههه*

*وبالنسبة للمحشى بقى لو مش عايزينه تبقوا وفرتوا  دى الوحدة تعد قبلها باسبوع تعمله وفى الاخر تيجوا تزلطوه على الجاهز
ليه الفليبينيه الى جابتهلكم مامتكم
والنبى احسن 
بلاش منه المحشى
جيت فى مشاركة . يووووه جيت فى جمل يعنى يا مستر وليم*​


----------



## جيلان (24 أكتوبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> * انا عارف انتم تتمنو تعملو فينا كدة
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*ربنا يسامحك :t23:*​


----------



## وليم تل (24 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> متتصورش اعدت اضحك قد ايه على الكترون دى هههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *وبالنسبة للمحشى بقى لو مش عايزينه تبقوا وفرتوا  دى الوحدة تعد قبلها باسبوع تعمله وفى الاخر تيجوا تزلطوه على الجاهز
> ...



بزمتك جيلان
وانا عارف كويس انها منة فية 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا جبت سيرة المحشى للرجالة ولا ما صدقتى
وقال اية بتتعب فى عمايلة يا حرام
وهى تلاقيها ما زارتش المطبخ الا للتلقيط وبس
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ومالها الفلبينية بينى وبينك اوفر كتير
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## sony_33 (24 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ربنا يسامحك :t23:*​


* انتى زعلتى بجد انا حصالحك اهو




هههههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (24 أكتوبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> بزمتك جيلان
> وانا عارف كويس انها منة فية
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا جبت سيرة المحشى للرجالة ولا ما صدقتى
> ...



*خلاص يا اخويا وفروا الاتنين ومتتجوزوش ولا انتو تعدوا تقولوا كدى وفى الاخر بتتدبسوا بردوا مافيش فايدة هههههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (24 أكتوبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> * انتى زعلتى بجد انا حصالحك اهو
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*يا دى الفضيحة ام دلادل :smil8:
يادى الجرسة ام جلاجل :smil8:
انا يتعمل فيا كدى :smil8:


طب ربنا يسامحك بردوا
عشن تعرفوا اننا حونينين بس
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يلا بيتك بيتك
شمة ريحة مشرفين وصحبة الموضوع و روك جايين 30:
هنتقطع رجالة على ستات
اجروا بقى :11azy:*​


----------



## وليم تل (24 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *خلاص يا اخويا وفروا الاتنين ومتتجوزوش ولا انتو تعدوا تقولوا كدى وفى الاخر بتتدبسوا بردوا مافيش فايدة هههههههههههه*​



اخيرا جيلان اعترفتى
انكم تدبيسة هههههههههههههههههههه
اما الفلبينية وش صبوح وتعليمات تنفذ من غير وجع قلب
واسئلى مجرب هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (24 أكتوبر 2008)

احنا اللي عودناهم على كدا

كان لازم ندبحلهم القطة من اول يوم جواز​


----------



## جيلان (24 أكتوبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> اخيرا جيلان اعترفتى
> انكم تدبيسة هههههههههههههههههههه
> اما الفلبينية وش صبوح وتعليمات تنفذ من غير وجع قلب
> واسئلى مجرب هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​



*والنبى شكلك متجوز على كل ده
يا رب المدام تشوف الموضوع
وهتشوف القطط والكلاب وكل الحيوانات بتتدبح*​


----------



## جيلان (24 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> احنا اللي عودناهم على كدا
> 
> كان لازم ندبحلهم القطة من اول يوم جواز​



*عندك حق يا حبيبتى
بلا وكسة*​


----------



## وليم تل (24 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> احنا اللي عودناهم على كدا
> 
> كان لازم ندبحلهم القطة من اول يوم جواز​








[/url][/IMG]

يلا ورونا شطارتكم ونشوف
حا تدبحوا القطة دى ازاى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## وليم تل (24 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *والنبى شكلك متجوز على كل ده
> يا رب المدام تشوف الموضوع
> وهتشوف القطط والكلاب وكل الحيوانات بتتدبح*​




لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
لسة بعقلى وربنا يديمها عنوسة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## جيلان (24 أكتوبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> يلا ورونا شطارتكم ونشوف
> حا تدبحوا القطة دى ازاى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​



*عادى يعنى دى قطة منعكشة شعرها :t30:*​


----------



## وليم تل (24 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *عادى يعنى دى قطة منعكشة شعرها :t30:*​



اية حكايتك مع الشعر 
جيلان
العريس شعرة مش عجبك حتى القطة كمان
اوعى تكونى.............. من هواة الباروكات
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## mero_engel (24 أكتوبر 2008)

انتوا لسه بتتخانقوا 
يا زعيم حزب الغلاسه 
خف علي البت جيلان شويه 
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## جيلان (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*

وليم تل قال:



اية حكايتك مع الشعر 
جيلان
العريس شعرة مش عجبك حتى القطة كمان
اوعى تكونى.............. من هواة الباروكات
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ده احنا عشن شعرنا جامد مش بيعجبنا الكلام الفارغ ده




mero_engel قال:



انتوا لسه بتتخانقوا 
يا زعيم حزب الغلاسه 
خف علي البت جيلان شويه 
هههههههههههههههه​

أنقر للتوسيع...



لا يا حبيبتى لا يخف ولا يتقل
احنا بعون الله مش بيهمنا حد 
نيهااااع :hlp:​*


----------



## zama (24 أكتوبر 2008)

جميل جد ا  وحلو اوى


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لذيذ بجد زى العسل الموضوع ده يا سويتى وحياتك فى بيكونوا بعد 6 شهور كأن بقالهم 6 سنين​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 أكتوبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه لذيذ بجد زى العسل الموضوع ده يا سويتى وحياتك فى بيكونوا بعد 6 شهور كأن بقالهم 6 سنين​*



*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل يا بنت العدرا*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 أكتوبر 2008)

mena magdy said قال:


> جميل جد ا  وحلو اوى



*ميرسى يا مينا على مشاركتك 
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 أكتوبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _بيكون فيه تقصييييييييييييييير من البنت
> حتى لو هو اتوقف عن الكلام هيه مش بتتوقف عن كلمها اللى يخليه ميسكتش ويقول على الاقل فى نفسه انا مقصر معها
> وعلى رأى المثل
> ابنك على ما تربيه وجوزك على متعوديه
> ...



ليه يا تونى تقول تقصير من البنت وانتوا مافيش حاجه بتعملوها غلط خالص كله البنت البنت
ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## وليم تل (24 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> انتوا لسه بتتخانقوا
> يا زعيم حزب الغلاسه
> خف علي البت جيلان شويه
> هههههههههههههههه​



قصدك ابطل غلاسة
ميرو انجل
ههههههههههههههههههههه غالية والطلب رخيص
اوك بس انصحى جيلان
ما تحطش اديها تانى فى عش الدبابير
وتخليها ريلاكس بدل ما تاخد بوكس  ​:heat:

وانا بهديها سيمفونية فرافيرو هوفن







[/url][/IMG]​


----------



## احلى ديانة (24 أكتوبر 2008)

اية هو دة 

ما انتوا نفس الموضوع بقى

اول 6 اسابيع 

حبيبى تحب تاكل اية النهاردة

بعد 6 شهور 

عملتلك بامية النهاردة

بعد 6 سنين 

هات معاك اكل جاهز وانت جى هو كل يوم هطبخ

وما خفى كان اعظم

خلينا ساكتين احسن


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (24 أكتوبر 2008)

احلى ديانة قال:


> اية هو دة
> 
> ما انتوا نفس الموضوع بقى
> 
> ...



ايه ده ايه كل ده
لا لو عندك حاجه قولها يعنى عادى ههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى لمرورك​


----------



## mina_picasso (24 أكتوبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههههه

لحظو ان كلامكو جااااااااااااااااااااااااااارح

يالهوييييييييييي كل دي عيوب لية :t9:

حرام عليكوووووووو يا مفتريييييييييييين :t30:​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أكتوبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> *جميل قوى الموضوع دة بس فى غلطة لية مطولة المدة كدة*
> *بعد 6 سنين : مش لازم كحك السنة دى .. انتى تخنتى اوى
> بعد 6 سنين : ياساااااااتر ! يعنى لو مش بحبك كنت هاتجوزك ليه ؟؟؟
> بعد 6 سنين : انا رايح السينما , نامى انتى بقى*
> ...



بقا كده يا سونى من الاول 
المفروض يفضل كويس على طول زى الاول وللخر
ميرسى لمرورك الجميل سونى​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أكتوبر 2008)

mina_picasso قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه
> 
> لحظو ان كلامكو جااااااااااااااااااااااااااارح
> 
> ...



دى حقيقه فى بعض الرجال مش كلام جارح ولا حاجه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انتوا الى بتفتروا علينا:t30:
ميرسى لمرورك الجميل يا مينا​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أكتوبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> *حضرتك نسيتى حاجة كدة بتحصل للرجل بعد  اسبوع وليس 6 اسابيع
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ده  لان فى حموات فظيعه بس هو لو اعتبرها زى امه مش هيقول كده وفى حموات كويسين جدا على حسب يعنى​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أكتوبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> *اكيد انتى قصدك فى الموضوع دة هذا الرجل
> 
> 
> 
> ...



حرام عليك حد قالك انه موضوع رعب
شكلهم غبى جدا دول ماينفعش يحبوا فى بعض لان الحب جميل وهما استغفر الله العظيم بجد​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> احنا اللي عودناهم على كدا
> 
> كان لازم ندبحلهم القطة من اول يوم جواز​



عندك حق يا فراشه لازم احنا الى ندبح القطه فى الاول
ميرسى لمرورك الجميل​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *يا دى الفضيحة ام دلادل :smil8:
> يادى الجرسة ام جلاجل :smil8:
> انا يتعمل فيا كدى :smil8:
> 
> ...



ايون وعرفتى منين ان صاحبة الموضوع هتيجى تقطع ستات ورجاله بيتعاركوا هنا
يالا كله يجرى بسرعه من هنا​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أكتوبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> [/url][/img]
> 
> يلا ورونا شطارتكم ونشوف
> حا تدبحوا القطة دى ازاى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


*
دى مش قطه خالص ده اسد لما تعرفوا تدبحوه هنعرف احنا كمان ندبحه*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 أكتوبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> قصدك ابطل غلاسة
> ميرو انجل
> ههههههههههههههههههههه غالية والطلب رخيص
> اوك بس انصحى جيلان
> ...



*كفايه خناق وغلاسه انت وجيلان  على بعض
يالا شوفوا حته تانيه كملوا فيها غلاستكم*​


----------



## وليم تل (26 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> *كفايه خناق وغلاسه انت وجيلان  على بعض
> يالا شوفوا حته تانيه كملوا فيها غلاستكم*​










[/url][/IMG]

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اية الجبروت النسائى دة كوكى
بتطردينا يا قطة طيب خسارة فيكى
الايس كريم اللى كنت جايبة
وها ادية لجيلان بالعند فيكى
وبرضة ها ادبح القطة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## mero_engel (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*لالا يا وليم*
*دا ايه  المعامله الوحشه اللي بيعاملوهالك دي*
*وكمان كوكي بتطردتكم *
*يالهوي دا انا اتكثفتلكم مووت*
*هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sony_33 (26 أكتوبر 2008)

*خلاص بقى يا جيلان انتى وليم سلمو على بعض يلة




 متعملوش كدة تانى*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أكتوبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> [/url][/img]
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اية الجبروت النسائى دة كوكى
> ...



اه يالا من هنا
وهتدبح القطه ليه مش انت بتقول يديمها عزوبيه ولا انت ساعات وساعات
ميرسى اديه لجيلان احنا اخوات​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أكتوبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> [/url][/img]
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اية الجبروت النسائى دة كوكى
> ...



اه يالا من هنا
وهتدبح القطه ليه مش انت بتقول يديمها عزوبيه ولا انت ساعات وساعات
ميرسى اديه لجيلان احنا اخوات​


----------



## kalimooo (26 أكتوبر 2008)

صار وقت النوم يلا ياولادي 
الصباح رباح
مش عارفين ننام من الدوشة
بكرة الصبح تخانقوا زي ما يعجبكوا
القانون بيقول بعد ال12 خلاص
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## جيلان (26 أكتوبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> اية الجبروت النسائى دة كوكى
> ...



*اه معلش يا كوكى احنا نضرب بعض انا ووليم ماشى بس الى يتدخل نقطعه
احنا منتطردش انا بقلك اهه :11azy:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *لالا يا وليم*
> *دا ايه  المعامله الوحشه اللي بيعاملوهالك دي*
> *وكمان كوكي بتطردتكم *
> *يالهوي دا انا اتكثفتلكم مووت*
> *هههههههههههههههه*​



طفى البوتجاز يا ميرو هاه
بلاش جو تهديه النفوس ده هما مشعللين لوحدهم​


----------



## جيلان (26 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *لالا يا وليم*
> *دا ايه  المعامله الوحشه اللي بيعاملوهالك دي*
> *وكمان كوكي بتطردتكم *
> *يالهوي دا انا اتكثفتلكم مووت*
> *هههههههههههههههه*​



*نفس الكلام الى قلته لكوكى بالظبط وعليه دى :gun:*



sony_33 قال:


> *خلاص بقى يا جيلان انتى وليم سلمو على بعض يلة
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*يا واد مش قلتلك رأيى فى الصورة دى قبل كدى وعجبنى الاصفر عليك
الله :nunu0000:*​


----------



## جيلان (26 أكتوبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> صار وقت النوم يلا ياولادي
> الصباح رباح
> مش عارفين ننام من الدوشة
> بكرة الصبح تخانقوا زي ما يعجبكوا
> ...



*هههههههههههههه
متجيش غير منك يا كليم
من انصار كوكى ولا ايه ؟
يلا يا جدعان هجووووووووووووووم :budo:*​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *اه معلش يا كوكى احنا نضرب بعض انا ووليم ماشى بس الى يتدخل نقطعه
> احنا منتطردش انا بقلك اهه :11azy:*​



يااااااااالا امشى من هنا يا بت انتى خافى على نفسك اليومين دول ويالا مش عايزة حد يتخانق هنا:t30::t30::t30:​


----------



## kalimooo (26 أكتوبر 2008)

​


> *هههههههههههههه
> متجيش غير منك يا كليم
> من انصار كوكى ولا ايه ؟
> يلا يا جدعان هجووووووووووووووم*



       انت تتصوري اخت جيلان اني ممكن اتعارك مع بنات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
بالمصري:  يا لهويييي بعذ معارك بالرصاص الحي والقذائف  على جميع الجبهات
مع الاخوان... معقولة دية:طبعا" انا مع كوكى
سلام امسيح
​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أكتوبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> صار وقت النوم يلا ياولادي
> الصباح رباح
> مش عارفين ننام من الدوشة
> بكرة الصبح تخانقوا زي ما يعجبكوا
> ...



انت بتقول لمين بكرة يكملوا لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
محدش يتخانق تانى انا القانون بتاعى قبل وبعد 12 لا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يالا روحوا ناموا ولا اتمشوا فى المنتدى طبعا كليم اطيب واحد فيكوا فوقف معايا عشان انا طيبه يالا اجرى بقا من هنا​


----------



## وليم تل (26 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *اه معلش يا كوكى احنا نضرب بعض انا ووليم ماشى بس الى يتدخل نقطعه
> احنا منتطردش انا بقلك اهه :11azy:*​



عندك حق جيلان
ويا داخل بين البصلة وقشرتها ما ينوبك الا ..............
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ومش تباركى لميرو رقوها لمشرفة قسم البوتاجاز
وها تبقى قطة شقية وبتلعب بالنار
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه






[/url][/IMG]​


----------



## وليم تل (26 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> يااااااااالا امشى من هنا يا بت انتى خافى على نفسك اليومين دول ويالا مش عايزة حد يتخانق هنا:t30::t30::t30:​








[/url][/IMG]

اية كوكى 
فاردة قلوعك علية وعلى جيلان لية
لا يا قطة اصحى يا حلوة وما تنسيش 
انى زعيم الغلاسة وغلاستى لا توصف
ومش بدبح قطط لا بدبح نمور
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## جيلان (26 أكتوبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> انت تتصوري اخت جيلان اني ممكن اتعارك مع بنات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> بالمصري:  يا لهويييي بعذ معارك بالرصاص الحي والقذائف  على جميع الجبهات
> مع الاخوان... معقولة دية:طبعا" انا مع كوكى
> سلام امسيح
> ​



*مش بتفرق معانا واهه الاعداء زادوا واحد
احنا بيهمنا بردوا :budo:*​


----------



## جيلان (26 أكتوبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> انت بتقول لمين بكرة يكملوا لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> محدش يتخانق تانى انا القانون بتاعى قبل وبعد 12 لا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه يالا روحوا ناموا ولا اتمشوا فى المنتدى طبعا كليم اطيب واحد فيكوا فوقف معايا عشان انا طيبه يالا اجرى بقا من هنا​



*براحتنا :99:*​


----------



## جيلان (26 أكتوبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> عندك حق جيلان
> ويا داخل بين البصلة وقشرتها ما ينوبك الا ..............
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ومش تباركى لميرو رقوها لمشرفة قسم البوتاجاز
> ...



*ايون تستحق ادارة القسم ده طبعا وهيعملوا قسم انابيب فرعى نمسكوا انا ومرمر *​


----------



## جيلان (27 أكتوبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> [/url][/IMG]
> 
> اية كوكى
> فاردة قلوعك علية وعلى جيلان لية
> ...



*اه يا اخويا اكمنه موضوعها هتزلنا بقى
لااااااا اصحىىىىىىىىى
ده احنا رسالة لروك بس يعملنا قسم نتعارك فيه





ومش هيرد علينا طبعا :hlp:*
*فسبيلنا موضوعك يا حبيبتى ينوبك ثواب نشحت فيه يوووووه قصدى نتعارك فيه وربنا يرزقك برزقنا يا حبيبتى*​


----------



## mero_engel (27 أكتوبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> عندك حق جيلان
> 
> ويا داخل بين البصلة وقشرتها ما ينوبك الا ..............
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 

*الكلام دا علي مينا علي انا ؟؟؟؟؟:t9:*
*حرام عليكوا دا انا غلبانه حتي وملاك صغنن*
*وبهدين دي قطه شقيه *
*ياراجل دا انا اشقي منها:crazy_pil*
​


----------



## mero_engel (27 أكتوبر 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *ايون تستحق ادارة القسم ده طبعا وهيعملوا قسم انابيب فرعى نمسكوا انا ومرمر *​


* بلالالالاش انتي *
*واخده بالك معايا *
*دا انتي استاذه يا ماما *
*تعالي يا كوكي ياختي *
*شوفي بيعملوا ايه في قسمك*
*انا لو منك يا كوكي متسكتيش وقولي لروك شخصيا*​


----------



## جيلان (27 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> * بلالالالاش انتي *
> *واخده بالك معايا *
> *دا انتي استاذه يا ماما *
> *تعالي يا كوكي ياختي *
> ...



*ولعها يا بوتاجاز
بزمتك حطى المشاركتين بتوعك جمب بعض كدى يا ملاك هتلاقى عندى حق*​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (28 أكتوبر 2008)

*عسل ياكوكى زيك ياقمر ​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (28 أكتوبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *عسل ياكوكى زيك ياقمر ​*



انتى الى عسل ميرسى ليكى على مشاركتك الجميله دى​


----------

